# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ديوكوفيتش يلحق بفيدرر إلى الدور الثالث في "رولان جاروس"

## salihmob

تأهل الصربي نوفاك ديوكوفيتش ، المصنف الثاني على العالم ، بصحبة نجم التنس  السويسري روجيه فيدرر ، المصنف الثالث على العالم ، مساء أمس الاربعاء إلى  الدور الثالث لبطولة فرنسا المفتوحة (رولان جاروس) ثاني بطولات الجراند  سلام الأربع الكبرى. 
واحتاج ديوكوفيتش إلى 90 دقيقة فقط  للتقدم على فيكتور هانيسكو 6/4 و6/1 و2/3 قبل أن ينسحب منافسه الروماني  بسبب إصابة في الفخذ. 
ووضع فيدرر لمسته الساحرة ليسحق منافسه الفرنسي ماكسيم تيكسيرا 6/3 و6/صفر و6/2 في الدور الثاني. 
لم يتعرض ديوكوفيتش ، الذي أكمل عامه ال24 يوم الأحد الماضي ، لأي هزائم  منذ أن خسر في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي بالبطولة الختامية للموسم في لندن  أمام النجم السويسري فيدرر. 
وبإضافة الانتصارين اللذين حققهما في بطولة كأس ديفيز مع المنتخب الصربي في  نهائي البطولة في كانون أول/ديسمبر الماضي ، يرتفع رصيد ديوكوفيتش من  الانتصارات المتتالية بشكل عام إلى 41 فوزا على التوالي. 
وأحرز اللاعب الصربي سبعة ألقاب منذ كانون ثان/يناير الماضي وتغلب على  المصنف الأول عالميا الأسباني رافاييل نادال ثلاث مرات في نهائي ثلاث  بطولات أساتذة خلال ثلاثة أشهر. 
ورفع ديوكوفيتش رصيده من الانتصارات في رولان جاروس إلى 23 فوزا مقابل ست  هزائم حيث يأمل اللاعب الصربي في أن يكون أول لاعب ، منذ جيم كوريير في عام  1992 ، ينجح في إحراز لقب فرنسا المفتوحة بعد إحرازه لقب أستراليا  المفتوحة بالعام نفسه. 
وعلى الجانب الاخر، شارك فيدرر في البطولة رقم 48 على التوالي من بطولات  الجراند سلام،فيما يشارك  تيكسيرا /22 عاما/ في أول بطولة جراند سلام خلال  مسيرته. 
واحتاج فيدرر الفائز بستة عشر لقبا في بطولات الجراند سلام ، والذي توج  بلقب رولان جاروس في 2009 ،  إلى 48 دقيقة فقط للتأهل إلى الدور الثالث ،  حيث يلتقي مع الصربي يانكو تيبسارفيتش الذي تغلب على الاسباني بيري ريبا  6/1 و6/3 و6/صفر. 
وقال فيدرر :"كان علي أن أركز في بداية المباراة ، لا يمكن  للمرء أن يعرف  ما الذي قد يحدث ، لا يمكن أن يكون المرء واثقا بنسبة 100 بالمئة ، تمكنت  من الاسترخاء بعض الشيء بعد مجموعة ونصف المجموعة حيث أصبحت الأمور أكثر  سهولة". 
وتابع :"أنا سعيد بهذه النوعية من المباريات ، إنها تدخلني في أجواء البطولة". 
وانضم الأسباني ديفيد فيرير،المصنف السابع،إلى  فيدرر في الدور الثالث عبر الفوز على الفرنسي جوليان بينيتو 6/3 و6/4 و6/2 . 
كذلك تغلب الفرنسي جايل مونفيس المصنف التاسع على مواطنه جويلاوم روفين 6/3  و1/6 و6/1 و6/3 وفاز الروسي ميخائيل يوجني المصنف ال12 على ميخائيل  كوكوشكين 6/3 و7/5 و6/4 . 
وفاز الفرنسي  ريشار جاسكيه المصنف 13 على الأسباني مارسيل جرانوليرس 4/6 و6/3 و6/2 و6/4 . 
وعبر السويسري ستانيسلاس فافرينكا المصنف 14 للبطولة إلى الدور الثالث عبر الفوز على الهولندي توماس شكوريل 6/3 و6/2 و6/4 . 
وفاز الأرجنتيني خوان دل بوترو على السلوفيني بلاز كافسيتش 6/3 و6/2 و6/4  والبلجيكي ستيف دارسيس على الألماني فيليب بيتشنر 7/5 و6/4 و6/4 والبرازيلي  توماس بيلوتشي على الإيطالي اندريس سيبي 6/1 و6/2 و6/4 والأسباني البرت  مونتانس على مواطنه روبن راميريز هيدالجو 6/7 (5/7) و6/4 و6/1 و6/2 . 
وتغلب الإيطالي فابيو فوجنيني على الفرنسي ستيفان روبرت 6/2 و6/1 و6/صفر  والفرنسي جو ويلفيرد تسونجا على الروسي إيجور اندرييف 6/3 و7/6 (7/4) و6/3  والأسباني جوييرمو جارسيا لوبيز على التركي مارسيل ايلهان 6/4 و1/6 و6/2  و4/6 و13/11 . 
وفي فئة السيدات،اضطرت الدنماركية كارولين فوزنياكي المصنفة الأولى على  العالم لخوض معركة قوية قبل الفوز على الكندية ألكسندرا فوزنياك 6/3 و7/6  (8/6 ) في الدور الثاني. 
ولحقت الروسية فيرا زفوناريفا والإيطالية فرانشيسكا سكيافوني ، المصنفتان الثالثة والخامسة على الترتيب ، بفوزنياكي في الدور الثالث. 
وفازت زفوناريفا على الألمانية سابين ليسيسكي 4/6 و7/5 و7/5 فيما تغلبت سكيافوني على الروسية فيسنا دولونتس 6/1 و6/2 . 
وفازت الأسترالية سمانتا ستوسور المصنفة الثامنة على سيمونا هاليب 6/صفر  و6/2 فيما تغلبت مواطنتها اناستاسيتا روديونوفا على ايدينا جالوفيتس هال  6/1 و6/4 . 
وتغلبت الفرنسية ماريون بارتولي المصنفة 11 للبطولة على اولجا جوفرتسوفا 6/4 و6/7 (1/7) و6/2 . 
ولحقت الروسية سفيتلانا كوزنتسوفا المصنفة 13 للبطولة بركب المتأهلات إلى  الدور الثالث عبر الفوز على الرومانية ايرينا كاميليا بيجو 6/1 و6/1 . 
وتغلبت الروسية اناستاسيا بافليوشينكوفا،المصنفة 14 للبطولة،على الألمانية مونا بارثيل 6/صفر و7/6 (7/5). 
وتغلبت الألمانية جوليا جورجيس على التشيكية لوسي سافاروفا 2/6 و7/5 و6/2  والأرجنتينية جيسيلا دولكو على البلغارية تسفيتانا بيرونكوفا 6/4 و6/2  والأمريكية بيتاني ماتيك ساندز على مواطنتها فارفارا ليبشينكو 6/3 و2/6  و6/3 ، كذلك تغلبت السلوفاكية دانيلا هانتوتشوفا على الإيطالية سارا ايراني  6/1 و6/2 . 
كما فازت الأسبانية نوريا لياجوستيرا فيفيس على الفرنسية اليز كورنيه 6/صفر  و6/2 والكندية ريبيكا مارينو على الأسبانية ماريا خوسيه مارتينز سانشيز  2/6 و6/3 و6/3 والصينية بينج شواي على السلوفانية بولونا هيركوج 7/5 و6/1 .

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------

